# sony digicam



## nikhil (Mar 5, 2005)

hey ....i am interested in getting a digicam.it's a 5.1 mega pixal one. i have narrowed down my  preferance down to sony...since it's supposed to be a good company....but there are 4 to 5 models available...anyone out there have any experiance with digital cameras...who cn give me some guidance on which one to choose....in sony itself which model is better?


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 5, 2005)

i guess u should look at other options too...agreed sony is a gr8 company...but when it digicams, others such as canon, nikon, etc r sometimes better...i would recommend u look at canon and nikon options b4 making a purchase.....


----------



## nikhil (Mar 6, 2005)

agreed that canon and nikon r good companies but what about their service network.....i read in a survey in either digit or was it crn i don't exactly...but it had mentioned one user of canon digicam who had mentioned that his canon digicam battery drained rather quickly...but the article didn't mentioned how heavy the useage was or in what kinds of environments he used his camera.......well lit areas...dark areas etc...how often the flash was used...etc...this customer also mentioned that if the canon company was able to rectify this problem then he will buy another canon in the future when an upgrade was required...i myself have a nixon camera...a really old one ..one of the film roll type ...believe it or not it's almost 20yrs old and still no major problems...only one or two minor ones..overall i am very much satisfied with nixon and would recommend it to others..canon is not on my radar as far as purchases r concerned...it's really b/w sony and nixon really


----------



## nikhil (Mar 6, 2005)

also sometimes the service isn't all to great at times here...if one take their product to an authorised repair centre...either the support staff have a"i don't care attitude" or they have a rotten attitude since they r on some type of ego trip since they r working for some big brand company..etc...not much one can do since the product is under warrenty and we can't get it repaired anywhere else since it would void the warrenty...


----------



## prathap_lab (Mar 6, 2005)

*digi cam*

you can go for sony or nikon. both are good brands.

remember to buy one which has optical zoom. don't get carried away by digital zoom. it is not of much use.
5.1MP is good choice .but if combined with optical zoom its becomes even better.
 good luck.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 6, 2005)

well if u think canon service sux, then by all means go 4 nikon or sony...my only concern when it comes 2 sony is that most of their products r overpriced....and a lot of them underperform......and abt batteries...all digicams suck up battery life...i would recommend rechargeable anyway...btw, i have a 3.2MP canon poweshot A75


----------



## hafees (Mar 7, 2005)

i recently bought a Sony Digi Cam. the P100. i think the December or Jan issue of digit discusses a lot abt the digi cams. take a look.

and in my opinion the P100 is simply great!!! But u can find a better optical zoom in Nikon alternatives (they offers upto 10x while P100 has only 3X). But ofcourse u can later buy a teleconversion lens by sony. 

if ur budget is around 20k then go for the P100. 
and  if it is <15 k then go for the sony p73 model.
(3 MegaPixel)
here is some links that u can check out for a camere comparison

*www.dpreview.com/reviews/compare.asp
*www.camerareview.com/templates/compare_specs.cfm?Category=8


----------



## tuxfan (Mar 7, 2005)

Nikon Coolpix 5200  Thats my choice and let me tell you from my experience. It works great  I have spoken to a few experts from the field before I bought and everyone said that Nikon results are the best. So I went for that. I don't regret it even a bit.

There is one thumb rule for batteries in DigiCams. If you want to last them longer, switch off the preview screen and take pictures like normal camera. That way battery will last longer, but its no fun  . Take one more battery (buy or borrow, don't steal ) when you are going on a longer trip and enjoy the power of DigiCam to the fullest.


----------



## musafir (Mar 12, 2005)

whichever company and model u decide keep in mind how long the battery lasts....the lcd screen sucks up alot of power


----------



## nikhil (Mar 12, 2005)

the comp which i am aware of which has this problem is nikon according to a customer isn a survay...others must also be having the same problem....iguess they all do...but if uyou can minimise tge battery drainage to some extent...then you can extend the battery life bt a wee bit...but as a precaution always carry a charger and at least one spare battery...if not more when venturing out into the big bad world out there...


----------



## plsoft (Mar 14, 2005)

whichever brand u go 4 make sure there is a viewfinder,rechargeable battery.....viewfinder bcos u can save yur battery power a lot which wud otherwise be sucked down by the lcd screen
i wud also go for a brand with wide service coverage n i think SONY has the best


----------



## hafees (Mar 15, 2005)

Sony p100 offers an info lithium battery which charges quickly and over 200 mts of time with LCD on. So  Sony scores there. and the memory stick is of size 32 MB. (some camera's only offer 16 MB). when i bought i got a 128 MB card as complement.


----------



## hafees (Mar 15, 2005)

ooops!!! i forgot to add one thing about the info lithium battery. It shows the remaining battery time. That is really a good feature.


----------



## nikhil (Mar 28, 2005)

but is this camera printer friendly....meaning can i transfer the data from the memory stick directrly to the printer....i guess i need a printer with something called a pict bridge.....how do i transfer the data to my computer,,,do i need an ir port...or can i use the usb to transfer data...


----------



## tuxfan (Mar 29, 2005)

Even if a camera can be connected to a PC, I would prefer to use a card reader for the following reasons.

1. It will not consume camera battery
2. I will not risk damage to the camera in case of power fluctuations thru PC 
3. Card readers are not too expensive
4. With a good capacity card and card reader, you can use it in place of memory sticks to transfer data between machines


----------



## nikhil (Apr 1, 2005)

any suggestions on which card reader i should use...i will be purchasing a digicam shortly and i would greatly appreciate all the help


----------



## tuxfan (Apr 2, 2005)

There is nothing like a fixed brand in card readers. They all work almost equally well. But at least take a 15 in 1 or a 20 in 1 card reader. Money invested in card reader is worth the price. I am using an unknown brand. Its *TCOMS* 15 in 1 USB card reader


----------



## musafir (Apr 2, 2005)

these card readers..can they be used with all printers? how are they used? do i transfer the data to the computer and how? or can i transfer the stuff directly to the printer?


----------



## tuxfan (Apr 5, 2005)

You don't attach a card reader to a printer. You attach it to a PC to save the pics to your computer. You can attach them to USB ports. WinXP/Mandrake 10.1/PCQL 2005 will generally recognise all of them automatically, for Win98, there will be driver CD.


----------



## musafir (Apr 9, 2005)

opensource software??? u must be refering to that right??? good idea..but it needs more better organised community effort to take on the might of microsoft..maybe if one or more of the big companies join togather like sun and ibm etc to make something happen then things will quickly move in the right direction rather quickly..until something concrete happens microsoft will continue to rule the roost..it will still be the king of the hill 8)


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 10, 2005)

You can bypass the computer is you have a PictBridge capable camera and printer. To learn more about this technology, go here.


----------



## nikhil (Apr 10, 2005)

thanks....really informative articles...it full of info which i was looking for


----------

